# Reading > Forum Book Club >  April '12 / Orange Prize for Fiction Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

*Please nominate the winner of the Orange Prize for Fiction you would like to read in April in this thread by February 29th.

Please remember that:

- Only those members with 50+ posts can nominate.

- One nomination per member.

- Only the first 10 nominations will be included in the poll.


The Book Club readings are for those who would like to read and discuss books together with other members. 

If you are not able to take part or unwilling to (re)read your own nominations, please refrain from nominating book.

Orange Prize for Fiction



*

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

I can't be the only one her who hasn't heard of the Orange Prize.

----------


## smerdyakov

*We Need to Talk About Kevin*. This one's been on my radar for awhile.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

That was just made into a movie.

----------


## smerdyakov

^ Yeah I watched it awhile ago - I liked it although was hard to watch. U seen it? Heard the book is a great read.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

No, I haven't seen it. I just heard of it not too long ago. Looks good.

I've looked through all the nominees, and while many seem like they'd be pretty boring, I narrowed I down to four that look really good: Half of a Yellow Sun, Bel Canto, A Crime in the Neighborhood, And Fugitive Pieces. Of those, though, Half of a Yellow Sun seems the most interesting, so I'll nominate it.

----------


## Dark Muse

I am going to have to go with Bel Canto by Ann Patchett, becasue one I have been wanting to read that one, and two it is the only book among the winners that I have heard of.

----------


## Charles Darnay

> I am going to have to go with Bel Canto by Ann Patchett, becasue one I have been wanting to read that one, and two it is the only book among the winners that I have heard of.


The writing in Bel Canto is absolutely wonderful, but I found the characters lacking, which made it a bit of a struggle to get through. Although it has been quite a few years. 

As my project which has consumed most of my excess reading time is coming to a close, I would love to get in on this one. It's been awhile since I read good contemporary female fiction. I am torn between "Tiger's Wife" and "Spell of Winter."

I will nominate "Spell of Winter" - and hope Tiger's Wife makes it onto the list.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

Scher, could I change my nomination to A Crime in the Neighborhood?

----------


## Scheherazade

*Nominations so far: 

1. We Need to Talk About Kevin.

2. A Crime in the Neighborhood 

3. Bel Canto by Ann Patchett 

4. Spell of Winter*  

And I would like to nominate _The Lacuna_ by Barbara Kingsolver.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

Ann Pratchett was just interviewed in The Colbert Report. She seemed really cool.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Nominations so far: 

1. We Need to Talk About Kevin.

2. A Crime in the Neighborhood 

3. Bel Canto by Ann Patchett 

4. Spell of Winter

5. The Lacuna by Barbara Kingsolver.*


This list is looking so good. Won't mind reading any of these.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

Same here. It never hurts to get outside of one's comfort zone.

----------


## Charles Darnay

There's a great range here! I'm excited for any of these (including a potential re-read of Bel Canto)

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

As per usual, everyone's just voting for their own nomination. Well, not me!

----------


## Paulclem

I'd like to nominate A Short History of Tractors in Ukranian.

I did hear that this was an interesting read. It has an intriguing title - though I hope it's not about tractors.

----------


## TheFifthElement

Both _We Need to Talk About Kevin_ and _The Lacuna_ are excellent reads. Not read _Bel Canto_ but read _The Magician's Assistant_ by Ann Patchett last year and that was a lovely read.

----------


## Charles Darnay

Bump. This needs some attention

----------


## Sancho

Well, I'm voting for Bel Canto for no other reason than I bought that book 6 months ago, but haven't started it yet - so I need a shove.

(I'd'a went with Paul's tractor book, but it didn't seem to make the list.)

----------


## Scheherazade

> (I'd'a went with Paul's tractor book, but it didn't seem to make the list.)


It was nominated after the poll had started  :Smile: 

Maybe he can nominated it again during the second round later in the year. Saw it at the bookstore today and sounded interesting.

----------


## Sancho

Ah-hah,well, I thought it was actually a book about tractors.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Ah-hah,well, I thought it was actually a book about tractors.


Well, not exactly but if you are interested in machinery, can I recommend the Bob the Builder collection?



Very entertaining and insightful!

----------


## Sancho

_Now_ yer talkin"!

----------


## Scheherazade

Just reserved a copy of Bel Canto.




> _Now_ yer talkin"!


I know, right?

----------


## Charles Darnay

Time to dig out my old copy of Bel Canto!

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going once...*

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going twice...*

----------


## Sancho

Well, Ive finished _Bel Canto_ as well as my _Bob the Builder_ collection, would anybody care to chat about it, (_Bel Canto_, that is). I do hope Scher is okay, not fallen ill, gone a viking, beset by hiway robbers, or taken hostage by the FARC in Peru.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Well, Ive finished _Bel Canto_ as well as my _Bob the Builder_ collection,







> would anybody care to chat about it, (_Bel Canto_, that is). I do hope Scher is okay, not fallen ill, gone a viking, beset by hiway robbers, or taken hostage by the FARC in Peru.


Wish my life were _that_ interesting!

*sigh*

The discussion is now open.

----------


## Sancho

Thanks for the cakes, Scher!



You know, you _are_ interesting to us.

----------


## Scheherazade

> You know, you _are_ interesting to us.


Sure. Like this one:



 :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## Sancho

Well then, I wound up reading Pauls tractor book after all, and Ive got to say  it was one of the best books Ive read in a long time.

It starts out as a comic novel about an 84-year-old man who marries a much younger woman only 2 years after his wife has died, but then it turns into much, much more.

I can give this book a qualm-free recommendation. I think any of us who frequent the Book-Club Thread will find something they will like in this book  it even has some good stuff about tractors in it.

_A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian_, by Marina Lewycka

----------

